# Blaze king chinook 30 pricing...



## Swedishchef (Sep 14, 2012)

Quick question:

This evening I went to my local hardware store to purchase some 4 inch PVC pipe (burrying a cable this weekend) and noticed they keep BK products in stock. They had a sirroco and a chinook 30. The price on the chinook 30 was $3465. PLUS TAX. Does that make any sense? It seems kinda steep to me... I just wanted to make sure that my local hardware store is gouging us (as usual)...

Anybody else have a price for this stove?

Andrew


----------



## salmonhunter (Sep 14, 2012)

its that price here in newbrunswick canada also. I called the local hearth store to see how much a BK princess would cost it was $3700 before taxes and install. I asked the same question when I heard the price. I think someone said its because there is no distributors around here or something, and BK's are alot cheaper on the west coast or something like that


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 14, 2012)

That's less than the price I was quoted last spring. Of course, my 'local' dealer didn't even know it existed, and had to call BK.

They're a lot less expensive on the other side of our continent.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 14, 2012)

Ah ha. Let's see if someone from the west coast chimes in...I will pay for the shipping!!

Where in NB are you? I am from Fredericton...

A


----------



## salmonhunter (Sep 14, 2012)

moncton were almost neighbors


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweet jesus....there seems to be some price fixing on the eastern side of the continent! Maybe I will start up a BK shipping company...


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweet, my sister lives in Moncton (Riverview). Moved away 8 years ago for Western Canada and moved here (Quebec) 5 years ago. Some day I will get back to NB!


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is a place in Wyoming selling it for $3083.   I realize you are probably paying the premium Canadian pricing though.

http://www.portersmvs.com/stoves/Blaze_King_Wood/blazeking_chinook-CBT.html


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 14, 2012)

lol. Treacherous " I realize you are probably paying the premium Canadian pricing though.". You mean the Canadian dollar which is at $1.03 US? Our prices never get adjusted when the US dollar drops...just check out book prices (inside cover)...

That seems like a better price though. Are Woodstock stoves not cheaper?

ANdrew


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 14, 2012)

I touched the Chinook 30 but didn't get the price, I got the price on the legged sirroco of 1695$ here in the puget sound. Real american dollars.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 14, 2012)

Highbeam: that seems like a real good price They had a sirroco on site but I didn't get the price (no tag).

A


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 14, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> I touched the Chinook 30 but didn't get the price, I got the price on the legged sirroco of 1695$ here in the puget sound. Real american dollars.


 
Real American dollars ain't what they used to be.  Ben Bernanke just announced continuous quantitative easing or run-away inflation in real terms.


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 14, 2012)

Had a quote in Feb this year for $2780 + tax. Also had a showroom one for 2300 + tax (from shop in Kamloops, BC).


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 15, 2012)

2780 seems like a reasonable price..2300 for the floor model is even better!

Sorry to hear about the fires in Peachland. I hope you made it out OK!

A


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 15, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> Real American dollars ain't what they used to be. Ben Bernanke just announced continuous quantitative easing or run-away inflation in real terms.


 
Maybe my house value will finally start going up!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 15, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Maybe my house value will finally start going up!


 
I agree. I have an office and a house which have suffered. I have thought about this alot...Problem with inflation is even if real estate goes up, food and gas will cost alot more as well. Inflation does favor debtors as long as they can continue to cash flow and increase their income with the inflation.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 15, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I agree. I have an office and a house which have suffered. I have thought about this alot...Problem with inflation is even if real estate goes up, food and gas will cost alot more as well. Inflation does favor debtors as long as they can continue to cash flow and increase their income with the inflation.


 
Speaking of which, gas prices are sure getting ugly again. $4.08 for the low stuff, $4.50 for the higher octane.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL. You think $4.08 is bad? I am paying $5.48 per US gallon in Canadian dollars and $1US = $1.03 Canadian..what is wrong with that statement?!?!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Sep 15, 2012)

Swedishchef said:


> LOL. You think $4.08 is bad? I am paying $5.48 per US gallon in Canadian dollars and $1US = $1.03 Canadian..what is wrong with that statement?!?!


Considering we get most of our oil from Canada, I am going to assume a lot of it goes to taxes?


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 15, 2012)

Indeed, taxes. Here's a link for the provincial tax on gas. ANd there's 10 cents/L federal tax. So, in a US gallon there's about $1.80 in tax.

A


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 16, 2012)

Swedishchef said:


> Indeed, taxes. Here's a link for the provincial tax on gas. ANd there's 10 cents/L federal tax. So, in a US gallon there's about $1.80 in tax.
> 
> A


 
That's alot of tax.  Sigh...government


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 16, 2012)

It is a lot of tax however we are used to it. I am greatful in a sense: my first kid was born via C-section and my second one will be as well. And at the end of the day I pay nothing for those surgeries(other than that hidden gas tax...lol). I have certainly gotten my money's worth.

A


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 16, 2012)

Swedishchef said:


> It is a lot of tax however we are used to it. I am greatful in a sense: my first kid was born via C-section and my second one will be as well. And at the end of the day I pay nothing for those surgeries(other than that hidden gas tax...lol). I have certainly gotten my money's worth.
> 
> A


 
I hear certain surgeries can be a hassle.  You have to get on waiting lists in Canada.  It's all probably dependent on who's telling the story I suppose. We have nationalized medicine coming in the U.S. too.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 16, 2012)

In Canada there are private clinics popping up. My employer offers private coverage, I am not part of Canadian health care. So instead of waiting I can go to a clinic and get reffered quite quickly. Major surgeries don't have much wait (elective) but minor ones do. IE: open heart surgery is within weeks yet some others can be 9-12 month wait. Pros and cons I guess...

A


----------



## rideau (Sep 16, 2012)

Swedishchef said:


> In Canada there are private clinics popping up. My employer offers private coverage, I am not part of Canadian health care. So instead of waiting I can go to a clinic and get reffered quite quickly. Major surgeries don't have much wait (elective) but minor ones do. IE: open heart surgery is within weeks yet some others can be 9-12 month wait. Pros and cons I guess...
> 
> A


 I have a friend who had to wait over a year for multiple bypass surgery...pretty grim....another waited a year for a brain MRI.....


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow. I can't say that's t he same here in QC. Were the surgeries life threatening??


----------



## rideau (Sep 16, 2012)

Swedishchef said:


> Wow. I can't say that's t he same here in QC. Were the surgeries life threatening??


 Yes.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 17, 2012)

That is sad then. Sorry to hear about that. I guess there is no perfect system. I feel that we will soon see a balance of private and public heath care....that seems to be the way things are going.

A


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Feb 10, 2017)

firecracker_77 said:


> Real American dollars ain't what they used to be.  Ben Bernanke just announced continuous quantitative easing or run-away inflation in real terms.



I realize your post is 4 1/2 years old but I haven't seen the run-away inflation you knew would happen. Clothing, food, house prices/real estate, gas all seem very stable and predictable. In fact, some things are a bit cheaper than in 2012 (gas and food). Real estate has appreciated slightly. Clothes also up ever so slightly. And look at gold. From over $1700 in 2012 to $1235 now. 

If we had runaway inflation caused by all that quantitative easing since 2008, wouldn't these commonly purchased items have sky-rocketed in price by now? The USD$ is also stronger against other major world currencies. In fact, the most powerful American says it's TOO STRONG. Please explain why you were so wrong.


----------

